# A Rainy and Windy Day in Flamingo - 06/27



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are nice fish, great pix too!!! I am jealous that you get down there so often.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a redfish to be proud of, no matter where you are.  Congrats on the successes of the day, despite the adversity.


----------



## cmiranda (Jan 12, 2011)

Man, you got those fish dialed in. Nice fish and pics.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great story and great pics!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, that's not a common size red for Flamingo at all. Awesome to see one that size come to hand in those parts and has to be a good sign for the fishery in general. Glad the snook seem to be on the uptick too. That's a nice size fish for sure and a great way to start any day on the water. 

Great report, Flamingo is about the only thing I miss about not living in S. Miami anymore. The Hialeah Cay chronicals are  pretty cool too tho.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow impressive! I'll be in town with the NMZ next Fri. Any chance you want to get out? I was planning trying for my first bonefish in BB but with that report I'm thinking a detour to Flamingo may be needed


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How long will you be around these parts?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

With all them hook spits , looks like you need to sharpen your hooks lol just kidding, happen to the best of us.. Alot...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> With all them hook spits , looks like you need to sharpen your hooks  lol just kidding, happen to the best of us.. Alot...



Those Owners are extremely sharp.
That was just the fishing gods punishing me for not using a fly rod.


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice trip Nice Red, and any Snook are great these days in Flamingo.


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Great report, Flamingo is about the only thing I miss about not living in S. Miami anymore. The Hialeah Cay chronicals are  pretty cool too tho.  [/quote]


Why thank you kind sir!
Again Eric.. Congrats on those badass fish!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Why thank you kind sir!
> Again Eric.. Congrats on those badass fish!


Bernie, you let me know when you want to get back out in flamingo.
Talk to Kev and see what's up with a trip on the copperhead.

But anyway.... 
here's another quick flamino update:

We are still catching a ton of reds.
The snook are still showing on the flats mixed in with the reds.
The Mosquitoes are definitely in full effect so break out the space suits and bug spray....


----------

